
FriendFeed vs SocialThing! - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/friendfeed_vs_socialthing.php
======
adduc
As far as I can tell, socialthing! doesn't yet have RSS Feeds, something
crucial to my intake of information. It's a real nifty service, with a lot of
eyecandy, but Friend Feed takes the hat with it's features and service
supports... for now.

